# IUI - leakage after IUI



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi I was after a bit of advice, I had my second IUI today, all was well but when I got home there seemed as if there had been alot of leakage, I was very damp, is this normal? do you think I have lost all the sample put in me?
Thanks for any help
Cindy


----------



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi Cindy i had this after all 3 of my IUI's and got pregnant on 2 of them, i even bled 2 days after both my IUI's that i did get pregnant on. As far as i understand the sperm cannot leak out of you. Hope this helps. Take it easy and best of luck. xxx


----------

